# More pics of the layout.



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

New tractor trailer with catepillar load.











Another shot of the layout


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

nice Komodo. looking good. have u been looking for rock island stuff. i found out they go from east to mid - rockies. i have seen a couple of nice RI cars at my lhs. i will be adding some to the layout soon.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

swiggy said:


> nice Komodo. looking good. have u been looking for rock island stuff. i found out they go from east to mid - rockies. i have seen a couple of nice RI cars at my lhs. i will be adding some to the layout soon.


ehh, not really if i see a nice RI hopper ( like this in ho scale i might buy it) but not like an engine.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice tractor with the three axle lowboy, pretty cool looking. What is the make and model of your Conrail loco?


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

Bman said:


> Nice tractor with the three axle lowboy, pretty cool looking. What is the make and model of your Conrail loco?


thx, the tractor is cool ( might get another ) the conrail is a bachmann, b23-7, number 1991, seen here: http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=535


----------

